# archery are question



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay so now the draw is over and there are still 2,500 archery deer tags left who in the know around here can get the percentages of how many tags went where. 12,000 sold tags should give us a good read of where we are all going.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That would eb some good info there. good question.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

If you ask the southern boys, all 12000 went to the southern region! See all us stick flickers migrate to their neck of the woods for the archery hunt, then in the middle of the night we kill all their precious deer so they can't have any fun on the rifle hunt! 8)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bee I am afraid that may be the way it looks this year with all of the archers wanting what they may view as there last guaranteed tag for the south this year. I guess one good thing will come of that situation is the rest of us the other units will have a much more enjoyable hunt this year 8) . The only problem I have is I imagine the front won't be any better but it just might be for the first couple of weeks since a lot of the after work crowd may be gone for the first couple of weeks. This could be the year of a 200" for me *()* :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't bet on it. There are still a lot of broke-dick idiots that hunt the front because it's close and they can be there in ten minutes. There will still be the same amount of screaming idiots on opening weekend running around on the front this year as always. :|


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you calling me a broke-dick tex :x . I know it worked when you posted your last shirtless pic -_O- -_O- -()/>- -/|\- -oooo- -BaHa!- .


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Okay so now the draw is over and there are still *2,500 *archery deer tags left who in the know around here can get the percentages of how many tags went where. 12,000 sold tags should give us a good read of where we are all going.


So, if you didn't put in for the "draw" and just buy over the counter then what you are saying is that you better be one of the first 2500 in line for a tag? They are gonna sell out fast this year (faster than last). I better sleep out at Sportsman's or Cabela's.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Your best bet to get a tag is to do it online. They may be sold out before the store opens. Good luck.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Your best bet to get a tag is to do it online. They may be sold out before the store opens. Good luck.


True....I didn't even think about online. Do they open at midnight online or 8?


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to see those numbers as well.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> richardjb said:
> 
> 
> > Your best bet to get a tag is to do it online. They may be sold out before the store opens. Good luck.
> ...


0800 hours


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would bet they will be going on sell at 7:00. rember they only work four tens and tehy start at 7:00 now.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I already got mine, I didn't want to wait till the last minute this year so I just put in for the general season hunt. Much easier, all it cost me was an extra 10 bucks


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

The next opportunity is stand in line on June 11 correct?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

dockrot said:


> The next opportunity is stand in line on June 11 correct?


Yup, & dkhntrdstn is right - 7:00 am


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken you wont have to worry about your 200" deer cause i will have found it and shot it at first light LOL <<--O/

as for the company on the front it gets worse every year. O*--

So I plan on hunting down south where there is an over abundence of 2 point bucks and **** tags NOT!!! *OOO* -*|*- -()/>- -~|-


----------

